# Woher bekomme ich den Creative Surround Mixer?



## Peter23 (19. September 2006)

Hallo Leute. 

Neulich musste ich meinen PC formatiern.
Dabei musste ich feststellen, das ich die Treiber CD von meiner Audigy 2 ZS verloren haben.

na egal, einfach flux die neuesten Treiber aus dem Netz geladen.

Leider handelt es sich scheinbar nur um den puren Treiber, ohne Surround Mixer.
Ich habe schon auf der Creative Hompage gesucht aber nichts  gefunden.

Irgendwo muss doch dieser Surround Mixer zu bekommen sein????


----------



## McDrake (19. September 2006)

hmm

Bei 
http://de.europe.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=1&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Windows+XP&region=3&Product_Name=Audigy+2+ZS&Product_ID=4915&modelnumber=&driverlang=1031&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=33&y=17
einfach mal das grösste Packet runterladen.
Bei der Installation einfach mal alles instelleiren. 
Hatte das selbe Problem komischerweise auch vor ein paar Monaten.
Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie ich das genau geregelt habe...
:/


----------



## Dimebag (19. September 2006)

vor allem, wenn man auf englisch statt deutsch sucht, kriegt man die generell die neueste und kompletteste download-liste gezeigt.


----------



## Peter23 (19. September 2006)

McDrake am 19.09.2006 02:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> Bei
> http://de.europe.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=1&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Windows+XP&region=3&Product_Name=Audigy+2+ZS&Product_ID=4915&modelnumber=&driverlang=1031&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=33&y=17
> ...




Ich habe diesen etwa 34MB großen Treiber gedownloaded und installiert.
Aber das Problem ist, dass der Mixer nicht dabei ist.  
Nur die "Creative Audiokonsole" die weniger Einstellungen bietet.
Oder hat die "Creative Audiokonsole" den Surroundmixer verdrängt? Ne oder??

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man bei Creative nur die Treiber runterladen kann, denn Mixer aber nicht: Audigy Besitzer helft mir!


----------

